# lighting buildings



## suesep (May 25, 2009)

Are there miniature low voltage lighting systems out there to light buildings? We can't seem to find any.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the Malibu outdoor light sets, they are 12 volt. Hook up small 12 volt bulbs to it. Some guys just put the 
Malibu lights inside their buildings. Some companies makesmall lights with the 12 volt bulbs in them. 
I use the Christmas village light sets but put 12 volt bulbs in them. I've used LED's on some also.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Wrong forum. More likely to get good answers in the Buildings forum.
-Jim


----------

